# B1049 / B1054



## nickbell228 (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a 2010 Suzuki Equator, which is for all purposes a rebadged 2010 Frontier. The airbag randomly came on one day a few months ago. I hooked it up to a scanner and I came up with B1049 & 1054. There was no incident with the truck leading up to this. 

From what I've gathered these codes are for the actual air bag part that is mounted to the steering wheel. The open could be inside the air bag, in the spiral cable (clockspring), the yellow air bag harness, or the air bag control unit itself. Apparently there are no resistance or continuity checks in Nissan procedures, and diagnostics are generally visual inspections followed by replacing parts, one at a time, until the problem is fixed.

So I replaced the airbag control module this weekend with a new unit. No change - still throwing the same codes. Do these units have to be programmed to the specific VIN? I was told it should just be plug and play. 

What is a fair amount of labor to replace the clock spring? Should that be my next course of action? My steering wheel controls - horn, cruise, etc. are all still working perfectly. 

Appreciate anymore insight - this thing is driving me crazy.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, when they refer to "air bag module," they are talking about the actual part that contains the air bag, not the control unit; they refer to that as the "air bag control unit and diagnostic sensor." The control unit is plug and play. Their diagnostic steps leave a lot to be desired for, essentially telling you the order of what parts to replace until the problem is fixed. That said, I've seen those two codes pop up together on a number of Nissan models and many times it's the clockspring that is the problem. To replace that, you have to disconnect the battery, remove the air bag module, steering wheel and steering column covers to access. Nico Club's site has free FSM's if you need one.


----------

